# planning mi hunt 2020



## hybrids2003 (Mar 27, 2013)

PLANNING MY FIRST TRIP TO MI FOR MORELS. NEED HELP. WE WANT TO STAY IN OUR WINNEBAGO. ARE THERE ANY PUBLIC LANDS WHERE WE CAN CAMP THAT PRODUCE MORELS PRETTY CONSISTANTLY. NEED A STARTING POINT. WHEN AND WHERE. ANY HELP YOU CAN GIVE US WILL BE GREATLY APPRECIATED.


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

Boyne Mountain area has plenty of State Land to Camp, also plenty of morels. On the downside , plenty of people too. Although that applies to anywhere in Michigan during Morel Season ! And as far as when, you just have to watch the Morel Sites for information as to if they are up. Don't forget to get a Camp Permit for State Land. Just stop at a DNR Station ,or you may be able to print one off the DNR Site.


----------



## Mushroom Geologist (Feb 22, 2019)

I find Morels in Texas as early as February. Temp base mostly. When nights are about 45 deg or above and days are in the 60's. Look for elms, ash, beech, and oaks (oaks later in the season). I do find stands of morels around cedars as long as they are mixed with some hardwoods. Usually late in the season as well. Grey morels pop up first...along with blacks...very hard to see, as they blend in well with the leaf litter. Then later the goldens and blonde colors shows up....even Ray Charles can see these, as they are very large and stick out like a sore thumb. Once temps reach into the upper 70's in the day, they start to fade out. Rule of thumb...pick them when you see them. I haven't seen much luck in them getting bigger as the days go by. I pick on my personal property so I'm not rushed.


----------

